# Very bad use of adverts! Please change!



## TiVoEvan74 (Sep 11, 2004)

Viewing this site on an iPad... I now see banner pop up ads! They span the entire bottom of the screen. Scroll down and they block the view and hang around--and around.

Adding insult to injury, the close box is a tiny X which is hard to hit; even if one succeeds, one often ends up tapping the ad underneath, which opens another browser tab!

This is heavy-handed, irritating. What used to be a delightful experience visiting the Tivo Community has become a frustrating video game trying send away ads! 

It all makes visiting the site less appealing! Plus, we're hardly going to buy Allstate Insurance or a Dodge because they advertise here; we're even less likely with this approach.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Hi...

Sorry for the issue you are having. Might I suggest using TapaTalk to use the site on a tablet or phone. The issues here is it hard to control what ads are shown and how on such devices. Some show them one way, some another.

We also do not choose the ads you see as there is a lot that goes into them. I can assure you that Dodge is not buying ads from us directly.

You may also feel free to join the TCF Club that should remove the ads or install an ad blocker which helps you, but not the site.


----------



## TiVoEvan74 (Sep 11, 2004)

David, appreciate your reply, especially its nice tone!

On a re-read, I realized that mine was a tad churlish!

Given what you mentioned, I wonder who does select the ads for the website--which only now show up via iOS devices!

Which, as yet, does not have ad blockers-- although that will likely change come Wednesday!

Happy Labor Day!


----------

